# door runners



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

anyone know of a good place to get the plastic door runners for vivs
:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

eBay UK Shop - vivbuilder.co.uk: DIY, accessories, lighting


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

id rather chew my own leg off than pay them prices!
cheers,
Mark.


----------



## ray (May 20, 2007)

i thought the vivs and racks they sell are pretty pricey but the bits for building your own are ok i thought.

do you no any where cheaper then


----------



## kevhenson (Jun 29, 2007)

go to most hardware, plastics suppliers they sell it as chanelling, if i recall right i paid less less than a fiver fo 6 2 metre lengths


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

markandwend said:


> id rather chew my own leg off than pay them prices!
> cheers,
> Mark.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: Sorry just made me laff

Yes hardwear shop it doesent cost a arm and a chewed off leg :lol2: but you will need a top and bottom


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I get them from B&Q.. more expensive than viv builder but just around the corner and can get them super quick


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

kevhenson said:


> go to most hardware, plastics suppliers they sell it as chanelling, if i recall right i paid less less than a fiver fo 6 2 metre lengths


so thats a fiver for 12 metres.. £5.00 -1200cm [40 foot] 12.5 pence per foot
i paid £15 for 8 x 8foot bits umn..8 foot is 240cm multiply by 8.. 1920cm which is 64 feet.
divide by 3 and you see i only got 21.33 23.4 pence per foot feet of tracking for my fiver..
Ipswich plastics by the way that was.

Plus that was bottom only ,top tracking was 25.00 for the same amount.

Still
£6 for 8 foot from viv builder which is basically 75pence per foot
{my example one strip would have cost £1.87 as i got 8 of them for £15)
so £6 is over 3 times the price. [£48 for 8 bits.]

But top and bottom same price there so erm..
£96.00 for [ 8x8foot bits of each top and bottom] from vivbuilder
£15 bottom, £25 top so £40 for the same amount so viv builder all of a sudden is only 2.4 times the price.

However even viv builders prices are totally acceptable in my opinion, as if you dont know..... we pay over the odds for everything and still is a small price of the cost of building the viv.

OH, i know im gettin old now.. i have been say here half hour if not more as i keep cocking up on the maths..i know...i have shocked myself  now i have to copy and paste this as i know i woulda been logged off by now lol


----------



## charlie (May 19, 2007)

Viv builders prices are extortionate, and there build quality is shocking, to say the least. I saw a coupe of vivs they had made, which were only about 12 months old, and the price the person paid was daylight robbery, and the vivs were very very poorly made. Im a joiner by trade, so know exactly what I am talking about.

Its ok making a profit, but not almost 500% of what it costs to make them..

I wouldnt buy from them. Its not like making a viv is difficult either..


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I get all mine from the local hardware shop.I pay 3.20 for 8 foot of top channel and 2.30 for a 8 foot of bottom channel


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

i pay 4.50 for an 8 foot top and a 8 foot bottom.
cheers,
Mark.


----------

